# Single malt discussion anyone?



## MichaelS (Nov 14, 2005)

Just curious what malts readers may enjoy. Right now I'm partial to the smoky Islay malts. My general go to is 10 yr Ardbeg or Laphroaig, although if I really want to go for the high ppm phenolic content, Bruichladdich Octomore which can range as high aa 120 ppm phenolic content ( Ardbeg may be as high as 50).

It is interesting that many malt distilleries not known for peaty whisky are selling ranges of malts with peat. We were in Scotland in the spring of 2015 and fall of 2016 and found peated Glenlivet and Bunnahabhain as well as others. 

If you're ever in Edinburgh or Campbeltown make thee pilgrimage to one of their shops. Well worth it. They have the most amazing and huge selection, and will let you taste the whisky before buying it (not the 100 yr old thousands per bottle) but some good malts. A good business technique as after a couple of generous tastes of some cask strength malt, inhibitions to using the American Express seem to loosen up a bit. 

We also found some decent peated malts in Australia this September (as well as some very good non-peated malts). There is at lest one US malt distillery that also has a peated malt.

Interesting how so many are going back to malt whisky's roots.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

My "go to" is rather boringly standard (Macallan 15), but whiskies are something I've been meaning to explore, so the timing of this thread is good.

I actually bought a bottle of Laphroaig 10 the other day (purely an impulse buy when I was out buying wines), but have yet to crack it open. My plan is to initially explore the smoky ones, as you say, and then branch out as I learn more.

(I've gotten to where wine is so *big* and overwhelming, that I want to dig into a smaller world of spirits for a while... whiskies fit the bill.)

DH


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 14, 2005)

Dhaller said:


> My "go to" is rather boringly standard (Macallan 15), but whiskies are something I've been meaning to explore, so the timing of this thread is good.
> 
> I actually bought a bottle of Laphroaig 10 the other day (purely an impulse buy when I was out buying wines), but have yet to crack it open. My plan is to initially explore the smoky ones, as you say, and then branch out as I learn more.
> 
> ...


Have fun!

Laphroaig pairs well with dark chocolate.

Pairing whisky with food can be a lot of fun. My wife and I went to the Scotch Malt Whisky Society restaurant in Edinburgh on my 60th in 2016. I had an amazing meal with the proper pairing of whisky for each course. My wife had wine paired with each of her courses. It was a lot of fun.

If you like Speyside whisky, you might want to try Glenfarclas. I think it is an excellent (non-peated) whisky that is very underrated, so can be picked up for a reasonable cost. Isle of Jura is also good and reasonably priced.

Very little beats a good port after dinner however!


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Though I'm normally a bourbon guy, I enjoy all whiskeys. My son and I enjoyed some 36 year old Lagavulin this past Sunday.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

I will be in Scotland for Christmas and Hogmanay this year, so I will have some opportunities to put a few drams away.

I am not overly fond of the Islay peat tasting malts. There is a whiff of diesel fuel about them that turns me away. I tend to taste them the next day. But that is just me.

I strongly favor the standard orange bottle Glenmorangie and Lagavulin is a regular winner as well. 

For straight up drink-ability, call me a philistine, but I actually prefer some of the high end Johnnie Walker blends to most single malts.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

In 2010 I decided to try all of the available Islay single malts in anticipation of a retirement trip to Scotland, a portion of which was on Islay at various distilleries. I was able to try every one except Kilkoman (sp) as they were not importing it at the time. We visited Laphroaig, Ardbeg, Bunnahabin and Bowmore in a three day visit. After trying all of the available single malts, and recently getting the Kilkoman, I keep coming back to Laphroaig 10 year as a fallback scotch. I like the heavy peat. Every time I branch out, I end up coming back to Laphroaig.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> I will be in Scotland for Christmas and Hogmanay this year, so I will have some opportunities to put a few drams away.
> 
> I am not overly fond of the Islay peat tasting malts. There is a whiff of diesel fuel about them that turns me away. I tend to taste them the next day. But that is just me.
> 
> ...


I enjoy peaty malts, but there is absolutely nothing wrong with blends. The blending formulas themselves are actually works of art and many Scots prefer blends. Just a matter of taste. Only uninformed snobs would regard your preference as philistine.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Great subject! THANKS. I moved the thread to the Food, Drink and Travel Forum for better exposure.

My favorite is Laphroaig! I've had Lagavulin and Ardbeg, but keep going back to the Single Malts that can clear a room just on the basic of bouquet! :amazing:

Trader Joe's has a brand that is less expensive than Laphroaig but close in effect - Finlaggan!

I'm in California where wine is THE drink! But I'm tired of the inconsistencies and go for beer and hard stuff more and more.


----------



## HeartMD (Feb 6, 2015)

Andy said:


> Great subject! THANKS. I moved the thread to the Food, Drink and Travel Forum for better exposure.
> 
> My favorite is Laphroaig! I've had Lagavulin and Ardbeg, but keep going back to the Single Malts that can clear a room just on the basic of bouquet! :amazing:
> 
> ...


While I do belong to a couple of California wine clubs, there are quite a number of very good to world-class breweries in California.

About 3 years ago a liquor store had a large whisk(e)y tasting and I had VIP tickets so I was able to try some fairly rare single malts and others. Great night. Not so great the next day. They must not have made any sales off of it as they never did the tasting again.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Andy said:


> My favorite is Laphroaig! I've had Lagavulin and Ardbeg, but keep going back to the Single Malts that can clear a room just on the basic of bouquet! :amazing:


I attended a Laphroaig tasting here in Atlanta a couple months ago, which included a VIP after-party in which I got to try the 32 year.

Many years ago Johnnie Walker did tastings where you would try Lagavulin, Talisker, Oban, and Cardhu, to see the different flavor profiles that come together into Black Label. I really liked Cardhu but it wasn't available in the US for several years. You can get the 12 here now, but I've also ordered the 15 and 18 from the UK. The 15 is my favorite because it's a bit more full-bodied and complex than the 12. The 18 has that aged-Scotch smoothness which has its place but paired with a good cigar the 15 wins it for me.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

I like pretty much all Scotch. I agree on Laphroaig 10 as a go to. I also love the older Bowmores. But my favorite Islay is Ardbeg, especially the Corryvreckan. On the other end of the spectrum I love Dalwhinnie. If you’ve read the Lord of the Rings, it’s what I imagine miruvor tasting like.


----------



## AJE (Dec 13, 2014)

I like Glenmorangie but my sister who worked for a couple of years at a pub in Edinburgh told me that Glenmorangie is shite.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

AJE said:


> I like Glenmorangie but my sister who worked for a couple of years at a pub in Edinburgh told me that Glenmorangie is shite.


If you like whiskies aged in things like Sherry or Port casks, some of the Glenmorangie expressions are worth trying. Personally I don't, but these are generally better values than Cigar Malt or the younger Macallan. Your sister's POV probably applies to other big name malts, things like Glenfiddich. However, they sell a lot of Glenmorangie and Glenfiddich. I think Glenlivet was slipping into being so characterized but got a reprieve because of Nadura.


----------



## Mr Humphries (Apr 5, 2013)

Strathisla and Macallan. I once foolishly went out drinking with the father in law and left a Glenkeir Treasures bottling of Macallan single malt in the clutches of my wife and mother in law. To this day Ive been unable to track down another bottle.


----------



## AJE (Dec 13, 2014)

My sister also characterises the Glenlivet and Glenfiddich as shite since there are far better options she says. I'll post her list.
I'm not sure if any of you are aware but the at Costco in the US at least, the Kirkland Signature single malt is made and bottled by The Macallan unless there has been a recent change.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

AJE said:


> My sister also characterises the Glenlivet and Glenfiddich as shite since there are far better options she says. I'll post her list.
> I'm not sure if any of you are aware but the at Costco in the US at least, the Kirkland Signature single malt is made and bottled by The Macallan unless there has been a recent change.


Has your sister tried the Glenlivet Nadura? It is a decent sip, but for that kind of money and that kind of whisky I think you can do way better without even getting very esoteric (Highland Park, Glen Rothes). Personally I far prefer Islays to highlands. And think the younger Laphroaigs, Arbegs, and Bowmores are some of the best bargains in whisky. I look forward to her list!

PS I know lots of folks like Macallan. For me it's a bit of a Scotch for a bourbon lover. If I'm looking for a drink with that note of woody sweetness I'd rather have a good bourbon. I like my Scotch to taste like Scotch.


----------



## AJE (Dec 13, 2014)

The Macallan seems to be a safe bet just like the other Speyside single malts but more commercial. Kind of like ordering a Budweiser when drinking beer when there may be several microbrews also on tap.
I agree with you that I like my Scotch to have more of a smoky and peaty taste that's why I prefer Glenmorangie since where I live there is not much of a choice (just a lot of Speysiders such as the aforementioned the Macallan, Cardu, the Glenlivet and Glenfiddich or blended crap such as Buchanan's). But ideally an Islay Scotch would be perfect. My sister just e-mailed me asking me from which region and I told her to give me her Islay list. I think Lagavulin is on it but I don't remember for sure. I think she also has a bias towards Islay whiskies.


----------



## AJE (Dec 13, 2014)

She got back to me with her top five in no particular order:
Laphraoig, Lagavulin, Talisker, Bruichladdich and Ardberg.


----------



## AJE (Dec 13, 2014)

I forgot to add that she's never tried the Glenlivet Nadurra although the Glenlivet 12 is quite popular at the pub which goes back to my Budweiser comment.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

AJE said:


> I forgot to add that she's never tried the Glenlivet Nadurra although the Glenlivet 12 is quite popular at the pub which goes back to my Budweiser comment.


I like her list. My only gripe with some of them is how pricey they've become. Also I apologize for failing to acknowledge Speyside as the home of her least favored whiskies. I note one of my faves is from Speyside. If you ever want a Scotch that achieves both tasting like Scotch and is floral and light, try Dalwhinnie.


----------



## AJE (Dec 13, 2014)

Ardberg is quite popular at the pub as well and so is Laphroaig.
I think Dalwhinnie is more of a highland whisky and that is maybe why it is one of your favourites. I've bought Dalwhinnie 15 it at Costco in the States.
I get the odd craving for a single malt but I enjoy tequila, rum, brandy and beer.


----------



## AJE (Dec 13, 2014)

I forgot to mention to you earlier that today is St. Andrew's Day and the feast day of my patron saint.


----------



## The Irishman (Oct 21, 2013)

Picked up a bottle of Glenfarclas 105 for $33 at the airport yesterday. A good deal, I thought!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

SiL and daughter brought a bottle of Lagavulin 16. This is perfection in whisky making to me.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

I broke the seal on a bottle of Laphroaig Quarter Cask last night . This whisky is ideal to drink during inclement weather .


----------



## shadoman (Jun 8, 2014)

If I'm drinking it without food, I prefer the more peaty Ardbeg 10.
If with food, I prefer Oban 14, it's smooth as silk.


----------



## Faust (May 1, 2012)

I recently purchased a bottle of Auchentoshan 12 on a whim. Really disappointed, very one-dimensional. Anyone else have any experience with this brand?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Brio1 said:


> I broke the seal on a bottle of Laphroaig Quarter Cask last night . This whisky is ideal to drink during inclement weather .


I've an unopened bottle of Laphroaig 10 Year Old stuff that has been sitting in the shelf for quite some time. Has that modestly priced bottle increased in value, as it sits on the shelf continuing to age(?)? LOL. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> I've an unopened bottle of Laphroaig 10 Year Old stuff that has been sitting in the shelf for quite some time. Has that modestly priced bottle increased in value, as it sits on the shelf continuing to age(?)? LOL. :icon_scratch:


Since it only ages in the cask it will not be of greater value due to years in the closet, but you'd be flabbergasted at how the price has increased. So yes, in a sense it will be worth more. My first bottle of Laphroaig was under $10 at Foothill Liquors in Claremont, CA in about 1970. Now good single malts are crazy pricey, some reaching into triple digits, not to mention the four digit ones I'll never taste that are kept under lock and key!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^LOL...I was afraid that that is the way it would turn out to be.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Still feeling pretty puny. (see post on What Are You Drinking Today?) I am taking solace in Ardbeg 10 YO. What a gem of a whisky. I think it has restorative powers.


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 14, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> I've an unopened bottle of Laphroaig 10 Year Old stuff that has been sitting in the shelf for quite some time. Has that modestly priced bottle increased in value, as it sits on the shelf continuing to age(?)? LOL. :icon_scratch:


Probably not unless you are talking many years or a unique bottling. Laphroaig 10 is very common, and while quite tasty, probably won't increase in value. Unlike wine, whisky doesn't really age in a bottle (although you can get some evaporation after 30-40 years).


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 14, 2005)

TKI67 said:


> Since it only ages in the cask it will not be of greater value due to years in the closet, but you'd be flabbergasted at how the price has increased. So yes, in a sense it will be worth more. My first bottle of Laphroaig was under $10 at Foothill Liquors in Claremont, CA in about 1970. Now good single malts are crazy pricey, some reaching into triple digits, not to mention the four digit ones I'll never taste that are kept under lock and key!


I saw a bottle of old Highland Park for $50K at the LA airport duty free in the Tom Bradley terminal a couple of years ago. I didn't buy it!


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

My favourite poison at the moment.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^LOL...I was afraid that that is the way it would turn out to be.


I recently read somewhere that "Good Single Malts are made to be consumed, not put on the shelf like some fine wines." They do not mature after being bottled. Might as well go ahead and drink it Eagle!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Good advice, for sure...Thank you, my friend.


----------

